# Windows 8.1 error on lenovo laptop



## tonystark7 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello,

I just purchased a Lenovo Laptop recently (specifically lenovo Z50-70). From the second day since I switched on the laptop, I began to get an error as follows:
"Your computer ran into an error and needs to restart. We are collecting some info, and then we'll restart for you"

I have done only 2 major changes to the laptop. Firstly, I updated windows 8.1. Secondly, I moved some space from local disk C to D.

I have no idea why is this error caused. 

1. Is the error caused due to windows 8 (or) some driver files?
2. Is it because of some deleted windows files? (Although I have not deleted anything!!)
3. Can a simple re-installation of windows 8.1 solve this issue?
4. Is it because of some hardware issue?

Can someone please help me with this issue? Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Harry.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

It's under warranty. Call Lenovo and tell them to fix or replace it.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> I moved some space from local disk C to D.


How did you do this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

SpywareDr said:


> It's under warranty. Call Lenovo and tell them to fix or replace it.


I think that this is the second time today I've seen you advise to exercise the warranty without determining whether the problem is likely due to the hardware or pre-installed software. The Thread Starter will look kinda silly to Lenovo if he blindly follows your advice and it turns out to not be Lenovo's problem. The OS has already been upgraded (as is proper) and the "C drive" has been resized smaller. Either of those could as easily be behind the issue if the problem did not start earlier.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I began to get an error as follows:


Please tell us, as well as you can remember, the relative timing of the 8.1 upgrade, "C drive" resizing, and the problem beginning.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My opinion is this



> Secondly, I moved some space from local disk C to D.


*is the cause. I suspect D is the recovery partition on that Lenovo - although indeed it may not have been lettered D*

*as explained here*
*http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/ht077144*

Additionally on disk management D is behind C - eg to the right of it
So using disk management alone you cannot move capacity from C to D as when you create the free space from C - that will then appear in front of D and you cannot extend a volume using disk management when the free space is in front of it

So if you can explain how you did it - maybe we can help further

Also please post full model of Lenovo as Z50-70 is only an identifier for a series, So please post - for example
THINKPAD-X220-25W7


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

If it was mine and I experienced the "From the second day since I switched on the laptop, I began to get an error", I'd be on the phone to Lenovo.


----------



## tonystark7 (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.e-lenovo.gr/p.LENOVO-Z50-70-15-6-FHD-i5-4210U-6GB-VGA2GB-W8-White.1033632.html this is my laptop. I used partition magic to resize local disk c


----------



## tonystark7 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have contacted microsoft. They informed the error is called BSOD. Guys any comments on this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

BSOD is short for the ubiquitous Blue Screen Of Death. Not exactly helpful.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. See if you can open the windows folder and then scroll to minidump
open that folder and see if there are any files in there
if there are
right click one
hold mouse on SEND
select compressed file
choose desktop as location

when you have that file on the desktop and on replying to this message 
click Go Advanced
then click
Manage attachments
browse for the saved file on the desktop
when you have that selected - click open
then click upload
then when it has appeared as the uploaded file - close that window and click submit reply

2. That all said if I am correct and you have increased the capacity of D and if it is the recovery partition and you have then moved data there - that is very likely the cause of the problem

3. SO the 1000$ question is - DID you create `D` or did that lettered partition already exist AND if it did already exist what was it shown as please - by that I mean what did it show on the details of the partition

4. Re this


> I used partition magic to resize local disk c


which partition magic please AS IF it is the ONE originally owned by PowerQuest and that was taken over by Symantec - Norton THEN - although it is still offered on some free download sites - 
As of December 8, 2009, the Symantec website stated that they no longer offer Partition Magic. 
IT IS NOT compatible with Windows 8/8.1 and although it may run it cannot cope with a GPT partitioned disk - which is WHAT yours is on that laptop

5. A screenshot of disk management would help


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

tonystark7 said:


> I have contacted microsoft. They informed the error is called BSOD. Guys any comments on this?


1) What number did you use to contact Microsoft?

2) BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) is like saying you're sick/hurt . . . there are gadzillions of possible reasons why, and what might need to be done next to resolve the problem.


----------



## dmpwin4linux (Oct 7, 2014)

2 Questions I think of is how far into boot up? Will a restore to a previous state Likely help? Did you move any files? Any chance he affected his boot sector? Does the windows recovery/install disk still have a diagnose startup problems option? Is this resolved as I notice now it was asked days ago?


----------

